# Weekly competition 2010-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 F' U2 R F2 R2 U'
*2. *U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 F2
*3. *F U2 R' U F2 R' U F2 R
*4. *R F' U F2 U R U2 R' U'
*5. *F U' F R' U F' U2 R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U B L' F U' F D F' D2 F D R D F2 L2 B2 R'
*2. *L2 D' L R2 B' F L2 B' L' U B D2 U' F2 L B' L2 U'
*3. *U' L F L2 F' D2 U' L D' R' D2 B' R' D2 F U' B R2
*4. *D' B2 L' R U' R' D2 B' U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B D F2 R'
*5. *L' B' F' R' F' D' B' R' D B2 F' D' U' B' L' B2 R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw F R2 B2 R' Uw' U L' R2 Fw L2 D2 Rw B2 D2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' D U R2 D Uw2 Rw' R2 U' Rw U' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 D2 Uw
*2. *D' R' Fw L' D Uw' R Uw' L' Uw' Rw2 F U' F L' Fw L' Rw' R U F2 Uw U2 Fw' U' Rw' R' B Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw U' Fw F' D2 Uw2 L' Rw' U'
*3. *B' R2 Uw' L' R B2 D Fw U2 L R2 D2 B' Rw D2 F L2 Rw2 R2 B' R' B Fw' L U B' Rw2 U2 F L Rw D' R2 U B2 F2 Uw R2 Fw' U'
*4. *B F Uw U R Fw U2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' Fw' L' Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 Rw' B2 Fw' L2 R2 D2 L' Rw' Fw Uw2 L' F' L' R B2 Uw R Fw2 L Rw' B2 Fw
*5. *D' Fw' U' B2 L2 Uw2 L Fw Rw D2 Uw' U Rw F' L Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw F2 U B' D2 F D R' Uw' R' Uw' U L' Rw' R F R' B2 Fw' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Fw' Rw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw2 F Dw Uw U F2 Rw2 R2 Dw R B' Bw' L2 B2 Fw' D2 Dw2 U2 L2 Rw2 B' F' L2 Rw' Bw Lw' B' Lw' F2 U2 Lw Rw2 Dw Uw2 R' F2 U2 Fw' R' Bw' Fw' Rw2 U' B' L2 R' Fw D2 U' R Bw2 Dw' R2 Uw'
*2. *B' Dw' Uw U Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 F L R2 Dw Bw2 Fw' R Dw Uw' U2 L Rw2 Dw Lw2 Fw Rw2 Bw Dw' L Rw' Fw' D2 Dw2 R' F D' Bw2 Rw' B Fw Lw' Rw2 R' U Fw2 F2 Lw Fw' Lw' R' Fw R' Dw U Fw F2 R Fw' F U2 F'
*3. *D Dw2 Rw2 R2 F Uw' Fw Uw2 U Lw2 Rw' R' B2 Uw' B Bw F2 Lw' Dw2 F2 Uw U' Rw Dw' Rw2 Uw2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 U' Rw B Rw F2 Dw2 U Bw2 Fw' Dw B2 Bw' U Fw' F' Lw' Rw2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 Dw' Fw D L2 Lw Rw R2 Bw F'
*4. *B2 F Rw Bw' Lw' Rw2 R D Dw2 L B Fw' D2 B2 F' D' Lw' Rw2 Dw L R' F' Dw' Bw D Dw' Uw' U Bw2 Rw' R' D' Dw U' B2 L' Lw2 B' Fw2 R' D Bw2 L2 R2 Dw2 Lw' R2 Uw2 Fw D Dw Uw' U B2 Bw2 Uw' Rw2 R' B' Bw'
*5. *D2 L R' Dw2 Fw Uw U Lw D2 R2 Bw L2 R' U' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 Lw' B' Bw Fw' R2 Dw U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R D2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Rw2 D F' Rw' D L' Rw' F2 D2 F2 Dw Uw2 R Bw2 F2 U' Bw' L2 Rw' B2 Bw F' R2 Dw' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' 2D2 L 3F2 2F 2L 2D 2R' B' U 3F' 3R' 2B L 2L' R2 B' F2 L' U2 2B' 3F' L' R' D2 L' B2 2B' 3R 2U L' 3U2 3R' B2 3U' 2B' 2D2 F2 D 2U' 2R' B2 3U 3F2 D 3F L2 U2 2R' 3U' 2R' 2D' U' 2F 2L2 D' 3U' 2U' 2F2 3U2 2F2 2R 2U2 L2 3R 3F 3U 2L' 3R2 F2 L' 3U R' B2 2R2 D' 2D F 3R' 3F2
*2. *D R' 2U2 R' F D' 2D2 U' 3R B2 3F2 F2 D 2L' 3R2 D 3U2 2L' 3R F L B' 3R' 2D2 2F 2D R' D' 2R R 2F2 2R2 2D' 2R 3U2 2U 2L 3R2 2R R' 3F U 3F2 U' 2F L' 2L' R 3U 3R' R F' 2R2 D' 3U' L2 3R2 R2 2B 2R2 3U' 3R' R 2U2 R B2 U2 B R' 3F 2U2 U2 2F 2D 2U' U' B2 L 2R' U'
*3. *U R2 2B 2L' 2B R' B L2 2L 2B 2F2 2L 3R' 2R 3U 2L B2 2R2 F' D 2B2 2L 2R' R' 3F2 2U 2L' R2 2D2 R' F 3U U 2F2 D' B 2F2 R 2D2 2B2 3R' 2D' 3F2 F2 D2 2F' L B' 3F2 F D 2D2 2L2 2D 3R' B' 3F 2L 2B 3F' D' L2 3U2 2F' 2L2 3U' L' 2L 3R2 3F 2F' 2D2 2U' R F2 2R2 B2 2B' R' 2B2
*4. *3U' L' 3R2 B' F2 3U' F 3R2 2F F2 2U 2F 2D2 3F' U 2R2 B 2U' 2F D 2B2 3F R' B' 3F 2F2 L2 B' 2B' 3F 2D' 2R 3U' 2U L2 R2 B 2U2 2B D 2B' 3F F' 2L2 2U' U2 B 3R 3U U2 2L2 D2 3U R' 2F' R' U2 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L 2D' L2 D 2U2 B D2 F 2D 2F' L' 2F R2 3U2 3R' B' 2D L 2B' 2F'
*5. *D2 U2 3F2 D 2U2 U' 2L' 2U2 L R' 2B' L 2L F2 2L' 3U2 2R2 R2 2D' B2 2D 3U' 2L' 3R' 2B' L' 3F L2 2B' 2F 2R 3F F 2U2 2B2 3F2 2F' 2D' 2F' 3U2 L' R2 B' 2U' 2R 2F 2D2 B' F2 3R 3U 2U' R2 D 2F2 2R' U 2L' 2B 3R 3U L' R 2D2 R 2D2 3F' F' 3R' D2 R2 2B' 2R' D 2B 2F 2D2 B2 2F 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2U2 2R2 2B2 3F2 2D B2 3F2 2U 3F 3R 3D' 3U' 2U2 3F2 2D2 3D U2 2B 3U2 2U2 2L 2B2 2D' 2F' 2L B 3D' B' 2B' F R 2D' 3L2 3R2 B 3B' F 3R' 3B2 F2 R' 2B' 3R2 B 2B2 2D 3D2 3U' R2 3D' 2B 3B2 3F 2F U2 L' 3F2 3R 2B2 F2 D' 2D 3U2 2U2 B2 3B L F 2R' 3B2 L 3R' 2D 3U B D' L2 3R' B' 2D2 L' 2R 3D 2U' 2L' 2U 3F2 2U' U 2L2 3U' 3L' U B2 3U2 3R' 2B2 L2 2L
*2. *3B 3L2 3D2 2L R 2D' 2L 3R2 3B' F' 2D2 2B2 2F2 3R' 2U U R' 3D 2R B' 3L 2B2 D' 3R' D2 2L2 B 2L 3L' F' U 3F2 2U' 3R2 B 3B F' 3L B' 3F2 F' D2 B F2 D' 3U2 2U' R2 2B 3D' 3U 2B 3R' B' U L' D2 2U U' 3L' 2U' F R' 2B 3F' 2F2 2U2 3F' 2U2 3R2 3F2 L2 U2 2F' 3D2 B' L2 B2 3F2 2F' F 2R' 2F 3L2 2R 2B' 3F' 2F' L' 2L F 3U B F2 D2 2R2 F 2R2 3D2 2L
*3. *D 2F' 2L2 3L' 3R 2R2 3B' 2L2 3B' 3D' 2B' 3D2 R 3D' U 2B 3D' 3U B' D B' 3B' 3L' 2B 2D2 2U2 L 2D' 3B2 3D 3R' 2D2 F' D' F' 2D' 3R 3B' 3F2 2L' 2D2 R' B2 3D2 2U' B2 2B' 2F' 3D 2U2 3F' 2F2 2U 2R 2U2 3B F 3D' B 3F2 L2 2L 3L 2R' 2D L D2 3R2 D2 2D 3D 3U 2U' U F2 3L 2U2 2R2 3U' 2U U B2 F2 2L 3R2 D' U' 2F' 2U 3L' 3U2 3B2 L2 2L 2R2 3U2 2B2 2L' 3F' 3R2
*4. *R 3D' B2 2D 3R 3U' 2F U F 2D' U' B' 3B' 3F2 3L 2U2 L 2D B2 2U' L 3U2 L 3B F 2L' 2D' B 2B2 3B' 3F 2D B2 L2 3U' 2L 3D 3B 2D 3D' 2U' U2 2B' 2F F2 D B' 2L' 3D 3U2 2F 3L2 R 2U2 U L 3L' R' F 2D' B F 3D2 3U' 2L' 2R R' D U2 2L 3L' 2D 2U 3L' U 2B2 3F2 2D 3D' 2U' U' 2B' 2R 3D 3B F' L' 2D' 2R2 3D2 3B 3U' U' 3F 3D B 2L' 2F' 3L2 2R2
*5. *3U2 2F2 F' 2U2 3R' 2B' 3F' 3D' 3R' B2 2D' F2 U' 3B 2R2 D2 3F 3L2 2R F' 3D' 3U' F2 3L' F' 2R2 3B 3D' 3U2 2L' 2R 3F 3L2 3B2 2D2 U2 3F R' 2D' 3D' 3F F 3U F' 2L 2B F2 3R' 3U' R2 U' F U' 3L' 3B2 R' 3D' L 3R2 2D2 3D 3U2 2U' 2B' 3B2 2L 2R U' 2R' 3F 3D' 3U2 U2 L' 2R' 3F' 2F F2 R' 2U' B' D' B2 F2 3D 2L2 2R2 D' 2D2 3D' 2B2 D' 2D2 3U' 3F D 3U U 3B 3R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 R U' F2 R F R U
*2. *R' F R2 F' U2 R U' F U2
*3. *R F' U2 F' R U R U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D2 F2 U' B R D F2 L F' D' F' D' U' R2 D2 L2
*2. *U' L2 B' F' D' F' R D2 R B' L' B' L' D' R' D R2 U2
*3. *R' D B2 F R U' F D' F' D F L D2 U' R U2 R2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw R D2 B F' D2 Rw R2 F' U L' F' L' Rw R2 Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' Uw L2 Uw' L R' D B2 Fw' U2 L D F' D L F D2 Uw' U F' U2
*2. *Fw Rw2 Uw U' F L' D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D R' Fw Uw B' Rw' R B Fw' R' Fw' Uw2 L' R Fw' Rw2 Fw F2 D2 R' B' Fw2 Rw F L2 R D2 U Fw' R2
*3. *L' Fw2 R' B' Rw' R F2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw R2 U2 B' Fw' U2 R D' L Rw F L2 Rw' Fw Uw2 U L D2 Uw2 Rw' D B Uw B Uw B' Fw U' R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw D' Dw B L' Rw R' F' Uw' B Bw Fw R Bw2 L' Lw Rw' R' Bw Lw2 F' L' Fw' Rw' B' D2 Uw' L' Rw' R' U2 Bw F2 Uw' U' Fw' F' Rw' F' D F2 L Bw' D' U R' B2 Dw' Bw Uw U2 L' Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw2 L Lw2 U
*2. *L' R D U2 B' Bw Dw L' Bw2 Fw' Lw Bw L' Bw2 R2 B L2 R Dw R' D' U' R' B Fw' D U Rw' F2 Lw Fw Lw R' D2 U2 Fw L' Lw' R' Dw Rw' Dw2 L Lw R2 Bw Dw' Lw2 R2 F Uw2 Lw2 D2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw L2 Lw Uw2 U'
*3. *L' Rw' B2 Lw Rw' U' B2 Dw2 Rw Bw Fw' R Uw Rw' B' L' D2 B2 Fw2 Lw R2 Bw F' Uw B Dw Lw2 D' U2 R Uw Rw' Uw' B L2 D2 U Bw2 Fw D2 B2 Lw2 B Rw' Fw R2 D Uw' B Dw' Fw D U2 Fw2 Rw' F Rw Dw Fw' R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U2 L R2 B' D F' L' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U' F L2 D' U
*2. *D U' B' U L2 R D B U' F' L2 U B U L R D2 U
*3. *U B2 D B L2 R2 F2 R U B R2 B2 D2 L2 F' L B2 U'
*4. *F' L2 D2 R D' L2 B F D U2 L' B U2 L2 F2 L' R2
*5. *U R' D2 F U' B2 F L D' R2 U2 B D2 R' D' U R'
*6. *D2 L' R2 F2 U' B2 U F L' B2 R' D2 R F U L F'
*7. *B' R' U' L' F' L2 D L D L' D B' D' F D' L' R' U'
*8. *U2 F2 D' B' D2 F' L' R' U' L' B' R' B2 L2 B F' R' U
*9. *L2 F' D' B' D L F U L' D2 R B2 R2 B R2 F U2 R2
*10. *L B' R F' U F' D' U2 B' U' B2 L2 B' R' B' U2 B' U'
*11. *U R' F D U L' U2 F L U2 R2 F' D' R' F D B2 U'
*12. *B' U L F' R' D2 B' R' F2 L' D R F U2 B' F' R2 U'
*13. *L D B U R2 B2 L B' R2 F' R B F' R U2 F' R U
*14. *D2 L' U' R2 B D' B' F' L2 D' L U B F' R' D' L' R'
*15. *L B2 U R D U B' D2 R' D' R' F' D2 U B D' U2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F R D' U2 B L U2 B F' D2 F L R2 B' D B' F2
*2. *B2 D2 U' B2 R D F R U' F' R' F U2 B' R U2 B2 R'
*3. *R D R D B L D' F' L R' U' B2 D B F2 U' F' U
*4. *F' R F' D R F' L U F' L F D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B'
*5. *R2 D' B2 L' B' L2 U2 F' D R' U' R2 D' U2 L' B U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U F2 L2 D' R' D R U L2 B' D R F2 L' D' B' U2
*2. *B R2 D L' F' U F' D2 L B R D2 U' B2 L B2 U2
*3. *U R2 U' R' B L2 U2 R F2 L' R D R' D2 F U' F U2
*4. *L U2 L U2 F2 L2 F L2 R F2 U' F' R2 U2 B' L' R2 D'
*5. *U F L2 D2 L2 R' F' L' D L' F2 U R' U B' D' U' B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' L R' B' D' L U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' F' U' F
*2. *U B2 U2 F2 U R' F D' U F R2 B L2 U R D' L' F2 D
*3. *R' F R U' F D2 R B2 D R' B2 L2 U F2 L' U F2
*4. *D B' F' L2 D B L2 F L U' F2 R2 U2 L R' D L F'
*5. *D' U B' U' B U' F U R2 B' L' D' F L U F2 U' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' F' R2 U B' R' B U B R D' F U B L2 R U F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F' R U' R U F2 U'
*3. *F2 L' D2 U2 F D' F' L' U2 L2 F L2 F2 L U' L R'
*4. *B' Fw2 F' L' R' D' F2 R2 F L F R B2 D U L' B2 U R2 F D' L2 R F L' D' U Fw' L F' Uw2 U F D' Fw2 F2 L' R Uw2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' U2 F' R2 U F' U2
*3. *B2 F' D' R2 D R' D L F2 L F D2 F D2 L2 F D2 R'
*4. *Fw2 Uw' Rw' F' D2 Uw' U2 Fw D' Fw2 R' B' F2 D Uw' U' L' Rw2 R2 B Uw' U' L2 D Uw2 R2 Uw' B2 D Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw' F Uw2 U2 L D B' U2
*5. *L' B2 Lw2 Fw D' L2 Rw' Fw Rw' Dw2 U' R2 Bw L B2 R2 B' Bw' Uw2 Bw2 L' D Uw L' Uw Rw2 U2 Bw U2 L D2 Lw Rw' D2 U2 B2 Lw2 D Uw2 L' Rw2 D F Lw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw Dw Uw2 U Lw' Rw' F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / dUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' R' L U' R B' L l r' b' u'
*2. *U L R' U' L B R B' R l' b u
*3. *R U' B U B' R U R' l' b u
*4. *R U' B L' R' B U R l r' b u
*5. *U' B' U B' R U' B' R' r b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-4) (0,-2) (6,0) (3,3) (6,3) (5,4) (3,0) (0,2) (-5,4) (6,2) (0,1) (6,3) (4,2) (6,4) (-3,2)
*2. *(0,3) (0,6) (-3,0) (2,3) (2,0) (0,1) (4,0) (-3,2) (6,4) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,4) (1,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(6,-3) (-3,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,3) (2,0) (6,1) (6,4) (0,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (0,4)
*4. *(0,5) (6,-2) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,0) (1,4) (-4,2) (2,3) (6,1) (0,2) (6,0) (4,4) (-1,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,1)
*5. *(4,0) (0,-3) (5,5) (4,4) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,0) (0,3) (0,3) (4,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (4,0) (3,0) (0,0)


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2- 4.38, 5.77, 6.50, 5.03, 6.43 *AVG. 5.74*


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 14, 2010)

*2x2: *5.07, 3.95, 5.13, 4.65, 4.16 = *4.62
*

*3x3: *18.22, 12.75, 15.83, 15.67, 14.49 = *15.33
*

*4x4: *1:21.97, 1:15.56, 1:23.50, 1:20.04, 1:17.61 = *1:19.87

* *
Pyraminx:* 6.07, 4.11, 5.34, 7.51, 5.18 = *5.53
*lol 7 :/
*
SQ1: *36.61, 39.83, 48.12, 37.72, 24.65 = *38.05*
:S


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2x2: (5.78), (10.52), 7.69, 7.53, 8.11 = 7.78
3x3x3: (16.38), 19.03, 20.22, 17.97, (23.58) = 19.07
PyraMinx: 22.60, 19.47, (16.69), 18.41, (38.41) = 20.16


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: 5.93, (2.81), 5.85, 5.00, (6.56) = 5.59
3x3: (13.47), 15.17, 15.09, 15.89, (17.34) = 15.38
Sq-1: 16.95, (22.31), 17.38, 21.96, (13.93) = 18.76


----------



## aronpm (Oct 14, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 1:36.78, DNF, DNF(1:08.86) = 1:36.78
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:50.90), DNF, 
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 14, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.55, (4.44), 6.41, 5.82, (8.90) = 6.26
*3x3x3:* 16.73, (18.84), (12.72), 15.21, 16.88 = 16.28 (pop on the second and last)
*4x4x4:* 1:41.57, 1:42.04, (1:31.24), 1:34.07, (1:45.25) = 1:39.23
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:48.43
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.87, 25.51, 26.62, (30.90), (20.03) = 27.67 (10 F2L and N perm on the last) 
*Pyraminx:* 12.59, 20.96, 11.47, (21.91), (11.21) = 15.01 
*Clock:* 20.50, 20.68, (29.64), (20.05), 20.87 = 20.68

*2x2x2 BLD:* 38.40, 37.14, DNF = 37.14
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:55.24, DNF = 1:55.24 (horrible, first not sure, made a wrong move while flipping the corners on the last)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF (I've pretty much given up on this)
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, 26:17, 32:33 = 26:17 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 5/7 (34:43) 
Can't stand too many twisted corners, I spent probably 5 minutes memorising them :fp. I will have to make something better than visual.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: 11.94, 12.47 (5.16), 5.66, (16.94) = 10.02 Not bad
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF The third one was so close!
3x3: 44.00, 45.86, (50.03), 42.66, (32.52) = 44.17 My Guhong made me worse!
3x3 OH: 2:00.45, 2:00.34, (1:48.19), 1:57.91, (2:04.40) = 1:59.56 Good
4x4: 7:19.22, (6:09.93), (10:05.83), 6:55.17, 7:28.32 = 7:14.23 Fail
2-3-4 Relay: 6:57.18 Better than my 4x4 Average
Pyraminx: (5.59), 11.27, (36.16), 9.30, 9.06 = 9.87 Meh
Megaminx: 5:41.29, (4:56.68), (7:17.91), 5:34.81, 5:23.74 = 5:33.28 New average PB!
Magic: (1.77), 1.80, (3.30), 2.13, 1.95 = 1.96 Meh


----------



## bint2d (Oct 14, 2010)

3x3 bld: DNF, 54.01, 41.48


----------



## JunwenYao (Oct 14, 2010)

JUNWEN YAO

2x2x2: (4.49), 6.24, 7.09, 5.80, (7.64) = 6.37 SUCKY 
3x3x3: 18.68, 15.87, (15.46), (19.28), 18.30 = 17.62 SUCKY SUCKY!!!


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 14, 2010)

3x3- 31.76, 33.14, (36.35), (25.30), 28.26= 31.06
3x3 OH- (1:37.96), (1:01.30), 1:15.91, 1:13.16, 1:12.90= 1:13.99
Pyraminx- 7.99, 5.29, 4.53, 4.54, 5.37= 5.06
First one fail, second used oka on, third and fourth last layer skip, fifth was just easy


----------



## irontwig (Oct 14, 2010)

FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



_D2 R U' F2 D' R U L' U' R2 U L B' L B2 L2 B' L U L' B2 R' U' R U R B' R' B U'_

D2 R U' F2 D' R' [2x2x2 (6)]
U.B' L B2 L2 [2x2x3 (11)]
B' L U L' B2 [F2L missing one corner (16)]
R' U' R U R B' R' B U' [Leaving three corners (25)]

Insert at dot: U' R2 U L' U' R2 U L (Three moves cancel)


I also found this double X-cross+2 pairs in 12 moves, but couldn't find a finish:
R L' F D' F U2 F' R2 U2 L U L'


----------



## Shortey (Oct 14, 2010)

OH: 16.68, 15.96, 21.75, 15.75, 16.55 = 16.40

Pretty good.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: 6.77, 8.57, 8.48, 7.77, 5.53 =7.67

BAD. I didn't know all the CLL cases, except the last one which was an OLL skip. Gotta learn them CLLs again.

3x3: 18.66, 23.27, 17.89, 19.30, 18.41 =18.79

Could have been better, but no complaints, at least it's sub-19. On the 17 I saw a 2 move red cross, though I'm yellow/white neutral. 4/5 of them solves were J perms. xD

3x3 One Handed: 37.74, 40.59, 34.45, 36.84, 36.21 = 36.93

It's been a long time, soooo out of practice, did it for fun.

Clock: 24.34, 24.89+, DNF(24.04), 21.53, 20.47 = 23.59

Reasonable, considering I didn't really practice much. Need to work on my accuracy. SUB20 NEXT WEEK


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 14, 2010)

*Ramadan Sulejman*

Ramadan Sulejman:

Will do everything this week.


----------



## Wasil (Oct 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (8.69), (5.11), 5.47, 5.39, 5.45 = 5.44 <- 1st solve - i've missed pll..
*3x3x3*: 16.14, (20.24), 18.80, (13.28), 16.92 = 17.29 <- 4th solve is amazing! 
*4x4x4*: (1:18.72), 1:08.88, 1:10.64, (1:08.00), 1:13.53 = 1:11.02 <- happy :]
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4*: 1:27.05 <- My PB. So simple scrambles :]
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5*: 4:48.59
*3x3x3 OH*: (36.88), 41.41, 40.19, 37.52, (DNF) = 39.71


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 14, 2010)

*3x3* : (12.60), 11.13, (9.84), 10.88, 11.12 = 11.04

*2x2* : (5.43), 3.22, (2.57), 2.59, 2.74 = 2.85
Kinda retarded scrambles :S

*3x3 OH* : 20.89, 15.93, 18.17, (24.26), (15.15) = 18.33

*2x2 BLD* : DNF(17.04), DNF(16.03), 15.75 = 15.75

*Clock* : (DNF(20.67)), 15.50, 17.84, 15.18, (13.87) = 16.17

*Square-1* : (47.64), 40.37, 34.09, 36.83, (26.42) = 37.10

*3x3 BLD* : 1:51.28, DNF(1:40.79), DNF(2:08.15) = 1:51.28

*5x5* : (1:53.16), 1:35.09, 1:37.20, 1:30.13, (1:24.25) = 1:34.14

*7x7* : 7:55.94, (8:05.47), 7:52.18, 7:35.76, (7:20.26) = 7:47.96


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: (2.55), 3.02, 3.39, (4.03), 3.81 = 3.41


----------



## Pusha (Oct 14, 2010)

*3x3*: 9.90, 10.48, 10.77, 8.08, 10.39 = *10.26 Avg*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2x2: (10.47), 13.01, (15.53), 13.40, 12.12 = 12.84 
3x3x3: (47.25), 37.77, 42.82, (31.12), 32.06 = 37.55
4x4x4: 2:17.30, (1:57.18), 2:29.07, (2:31.23), 2:20.83 = 2:22.40
5x5x5: 4:17.37, 3:41.97, 4:12.08, (3:41.86), (4:32.30) = 4:03.81
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 5:05.25 (everything went wrong on the 4x4x4)
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:35.97
6x6x6: 6:48.82, 8:29.83, 8:17.90, (6:24.44), (8:47.90) = 7:52.18
PyraMinx: 14.20, 17.21, (29.34), 22.70, (11.65) = 18.04
MegaMinx: 4:53.32, (5:36.39), 4:34.29, 4:31.72, (4:24.02) = 4:39.78
Clock: 28.04, (DNF), 20.84, (20.24), 21.19 = 23.36
Square-1: (3:05.66), 2:07.61, 3:05.55, 2:02.76, (1:15.32) = 2:25.31


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 14, 2010)

2x2: 5.20, 4.61, 4.92, 6.39, 5.81 = 5.31
Evil scrambles.
4x4: 1:43.16, 1:56.36, 1:52.36, 1:48.03, 1:40.80 = 1:47.85
5x5: 3:27.28, 3:27.56, 3:30.53, 3:19.97, 3:35.70 = 3:28.46
3x3: 15.94, 18.63, 20.16, 21.36, 29.55 = 20.05
3x3OH: 1:00.13, 39.31, 1:04.00, 48.53, 55.20 = 54.62
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:17.89
3x3BLD: DNF(2:52.58), DNF(7:16.58), DNF(7:06.72) = DNF
3rd one was the only close to solved attempt, i gave up on the first one. The third was off by 4 edges and 2 corners.
2x2BLD: 54.33+, DNF(51.38), DNF(1:04.47) = 54.33


----------



## r_517 (Oct 14, 2010)

Clock: 6.10 6.94 6.32 DNF DNF = WTF


----------



## jadcuber14 (Oct 15, 2010)

3x3
48.76
49.96
{50.06}
{39.06}
45.54

average= 48.07


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 15, 2010)

*2x2*
(10.59), 7.78, (6.31), 9.86, 8.31 *Average = 8.65*
*2x2 BLD*
1:20.68, DNF, 1:31.47 *Average = 1:20.68*
*3x3*
22.23, (22.92), (14.52), 19.97, 18.27 *Average = 20.15*
*3x3 OH*
(55.18), (1:09.40), 1:05.87, 1:06.60, 1:02.65 *Average = 1:05.04*


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 15, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Clock: 6.10 6.94 6.32 DNF DNF = WTF


*Clock:* (5.99), 7.23, (7.76), 6.39, 6.85 = *6.82*  That's a PB I think. I wish scrambles were always like that. The last one I got 2 skipped corners to make up for the fact that there wasn't 2 or 3 lucky cases like in most of the others


----------



## PeterV (Oct 15, 2010)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 27.56, 25.31, (29.11), 28.25, (24.63) = *27.04 avg.*

Square-1: (1:26.15 (P)), 53.05, 1:07.91 (P), 48.36, (42.18) = *56.44 avg.*

I usually do 2x2x2, but I somehow managed to butcher 3 of 5 solves and ended up with a horrible average. I'm gonna save myself the embarrassment and not even post my 2x2 results.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 15, 2010)

3x3: 14.33, 14.56, 15.29, 16.32, 12.39 *Avg: 14.73*
3x3 Blindfold: 52.50, 53.59, 50.56*= 50.56*


----------



## Edmund (Oct 15, 2010)

2x2- 5.89
6.86, 4.46, (3.91), (7.78), 6.35
been a long time since i've tried to improve, i warmed up with a 5.4x av of 5, but wanna get back in to 2x2, nothing else really though, and obviously ive been slower


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 15, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 3x3: 14.33, 14.56, 15.29, 16.32, 12.39 *Avg: 14.73*
> 3x3 Blindfold: 52.50, 53.59, 50.56 *Avg: 52.50*


3x3 BLD isn't in the format of median of 3. It's best of 3.


----------



## Faz (Oct 15, 2010)

2x2 2.58, 3.13, 3.71, 2.71, 2.56 = 2.81
3x3 11.58, 6.72, 9.52, 8.69, 7.41 = 8.54
7x7
OH: 22.13, 16.28, 15.26, 15.63, 13.15 = 15.72
Clock
Pyraminx: 5.81, 4.91, 4.58, 5.44, 4.96 = 5.10
Lol scrambles.
2x2BLD: 7.78, 14.11+, 7.15 = 7.15
3x3BLD: 1:15.43, 1:37.06, 2:13.96 = 1:15.43
I'm slow because I recently switched to freestyle corners. On the last one I shot from the wrong buffer, and had to undo everything, and redo it again. I got it though xD
4x4BLD
MultiBLD: 3/6 in 31:27
Fail. 2 cubes off by a 3 cycle of edges, and the other one off by 2 misoriented corners.

Fewest moves: 33 moves
1. R' F' R2 U B' R' B U B R D' F U B L2 R U F

Solution: L F D’ F’ L’ F L D L’ D U’ F’ U D’ F2 L F2 B D2 B’ D2 L2 F’ L B L’ B’ L R F L2 D’ = 33

Do inverse scramble to see what I did.
2x2x3: D L2 F’ R’ L’ B L B’ L’ F L2 D2 B D2 B’
Finish F2L: F2 L’ F2 D U’ F U D’
OLL: L D’ L’ F’ L F D F’ L’


----------



## aronpm (Oct 15, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 3x3: 14.33, 14.56, 15.29, 16.32, 12.39 *Avg: 14.73*
> 3x3 Blindfold: 52.50, 53.59, 50.56 *Avg: 52.50*


 
I still don't believe you are that fast at blind. Because, first, I distinctly remember you as a noob (and noobs can't blind), and secondly, any person who is THAT fast at blind would _know_ that it's best of 3.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 15, 2010)

Uh, should've beeb WAY better

*2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
Mgc:
MMgc:
Clk:
OH:
3BLD:
Pyra:
Mega:
Sq-1:
2-4Relay:
*

I did well


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 15, 2010)

2x2: 3.72, 2.89, 3.56, 2.81, 3.34 = 3.27
3x3: 9.13, 10.77, 10.67, 10.03, 10.08 = 10.26
4x4: 52.61, 46.70, 49.44, 48.95, 47.25 = 48.55
5x5: 1:37.27, 1:35.55, 1:37.09, 1:37.11, 1:34.44 = 1:36.58
6x6: 2:53.89, 3:10.94, 2:57.52, 2:33.08, 2:49.94 = 2:53.78
7x7: 4:58.13, 5:01.83, 4:58.03, 5:08.66, 5:11.58 = 5:02.87
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.28), 31.69, 38.08 = 31.69
3x3 BLD: 1:32.05, 1:51.19, 1:30.41 = 1:30.41
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 10:28 = 10:28
Multi BLD: 2/3 14:15
3x3 OH: 19.75, 22.20, 23.39, 21.08, 20.69 = 21.32
3x3 WF: 1:33.45, 1:51.03, 1:48.03, 1:42.59, 1:38.92 = 1:43.18
3x3 MTS: 1:04.20, 1:06.24, 1:07.81, 1:24.01, 1:15.66 = 1:09.90
2-4 relay: 1:01.00
2-5 relay: 2:49.47
Magic: 1.50, 1.59, 1.48, 1.33, 1.83 = 1.52
Master Magic: 3.50, 3.88, 4.38, 4.11, 3.42 = 3.83
Clock: 10.02, 12.99, 11.73, 10.67, 10.88 = 11.09
Megaminx: 56.43, 57.13, 53.16, 58.68, 1:03.00 = 57.41
Pyraminx: 8.13, 7.61, 3.92, 5.27, 6.58 = 6.48
Square-1: 16.81, 30.08, 17.31, 25.50, 18.67 = 20.50

3x3 FMC: 42



Spoiler



Scramble: R' F' R2 U B' R' B U B R D' F U B L2 R U F
Solution: D2 R U' F2 D' R' U B' L B2 L2 B' L U L' B2 U' L U' L' U L' B L U B' U' B' R B2 U B' U' R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (42)

2x2x2: D2 R U' F2 D' R' (6)
2x2x3: U B' L B2 L2 (11)
F2L#3: B' L U L' B2 (16)
F2L#4: U' L U' L' U L' B L B' (25)
OLL: B U B' U' B' R B2 U B' U' R' (36)
PLL: R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 (45)

3 moves cancel.

Pretty bad considering the good start I had.. but I just wanted to try it this week


----------



## Laura O (Oct 15, 2010)

*3x3x3*: (22.10), 23.66, 23.37, (26.29), 25.97 = 24.33
*4x4x4*: 1:45.60, (1:51.77), 1:30.69, 1:45.08, (1:28.18) = 1:40.46
*5x5x5*: 3:04.34, 2:50.05, (3:12.42), (2:39.49), 2:40.93 = 2:51.77

*Clock*: (6.82), (9.44), 7.20, 8.00, 6.88 = 7.36


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 15, 2010)

3bld: DNF, DNF, 2:52.04 => *2:52.04*
4bld?:
3mbld (*0*/2): DNF (12:47.14)(1st cube: 5 edges, 2nd cube: 2 flipped edges)

3oh: (28.32), 35.48, (41.09), 35.76, 29.08 => *33.44* lol


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 16, 2010)

Practicing for Virginia Open 2010.

*2x2:* 5.29 (4.47) 6.15 4.52 (6.73) => 5.32

*3x3:* 14.96 17.40 (18.48) (14.25) 15.28 => 15.88

*4x4:* 1:17.69 1:19.13 1:19.49 (1:25.99) (1:16.05) => 1:18.77

Comment: VERY bad.

*5x5:* (3:10.42) 2:53.09 2:53.12 (2:41.19) 2:57.82 => 2:54.68

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 22.67 DNF => 22.67

*3x3 OH:* (47.67) 31.16 37.77 41.80 (30.25) => 36.91

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:17.57

Comment: Wow, easy scrambles. o_0

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:40.63

*Magic:* 1.59 1.56 (DNF) 1.47 (1.41) => 1.54

*Master Magic:* 2.91 (4.43) 2.79 2.80 (2.66) => 2.83

*Clock:* 15.58 16.24 (20.33) 15.19 (11.58) => 15.67

*Pyraminx:* (16.77) 11.65 (6.05) 13.00 13.25 => 12.63

*Square-1:* (8:15.41) 1:50.32 2:45.47 1:38.72 (1:06.03) => 2:04.84

Comment: Massive pops on the first, easy cases on the last.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 16, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.38 5.58 5.58 7.91 5.60
_SD...._
*3x3:* 17.28 17.86 20.80 22.63 16.08
__
*4x4:* 1:24.40 DP 1:16.75 1:27.27 PP 1:22.97 DP 1:35.18 PP
_Too much parity._
*5x5:* 2:57.88 2:44.18 3:16.44 2:58.91 3:03.58
_Switched back to redux._
*2x2 BLD:* 32.21+ 29.19 55.53+
_3 successes sweet. First two were Speed BLD, last was old poch._
*3x3 BLD:* 4:14.52 DNS DNS
_1:35 memo, I'd say about 30s corners, M2 edges took so long >_< Sighted they're sub 30 >_< First attempt with old poch/M2 so awesome that I succeeded._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(40:00~) DNS DNS
_Will try later. I was memoing for so long, checking over edges to make sure it was all right (about to don blindfold) and realised I shot to the wrong target on about the 3rd piece >_< This time I felt strangely confident (routes)_
*3x3 Multi:* DNS
_Will do later._
*3x3 OH:* 37.53 31.78 36.40 30.71 30.30
_All had bad PLLs. Was cold._
*3x3 MTS:* 1:34.34 1:52.13 DNF 2:15.68 2:11.88
_Bad._
*3x3 FMC:* 38 HTM L D2 L U2 F' U D F L' F' L D2 F L' F' L D' L D' L' R F' R' F2 D2 F' D' B R' B' R2 D' R' B2 _D2 B' D R'
Tested that and it works, here's explanation;
L D2 L U2 F' U
^use inverse of that, as premoves to inverse scramble (NISS)
R' D B' D2 B2 R' D' R2 B' R' B
^use inverse of that as premoves to normal scramble (NISS)
Finish F2L then LL :s
I had a few promising starts, but no finishes, for example, 26 HTM to 4 corners. 23 HTM to 5 corners, F2L at 17, many different starts and finishes, but overall, bad performance._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay:* 1:35.00
_This had 37s for 2x2 and 3x3 so new 4x4 PB 57/58s with OP._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 Relay:* 5:15.43
_Either I skipped 3 cross edges on the 5x5, or I subconsciously used Yau. _
*Master Magic:* 4.90 4.50 6.52 6.56 4.16
_Dumb sixes._
*Clock:* 12.68 15.00 14.15 12.27 15.71
_If I could use my Rubik's brand which Faz has had for a month or so, this could well've been sub 13, with 1 or 2 sub 10 singles._
*Megaminx:* 3:48.22 3:46.59 3:56.66 4:51.19 3:48.06
_Good._
*Pyraminx:* 9.02 7.09 3.83 9.25 7.13
_2 nines >_<_


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 16, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.00, 7.71, 6.66, 7.02, 5.71 = *6.56*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 16, 2010)

2x2: 5.06, (4.30), 4.47, 5.18, (5.57) = 4.90
3x3: 15.62, 14.85, (16.70), 14.26, 13.36 = 14.91
4x4: 1:11.52, 1:13.24, (1:04.27), (1:22.25), 1:16.10 = 1:13.62 (3 dp, 1 op, 1 pp)
5x5: 2:46.17, 2:36.50, 2:33.12, (2:28.67), (3:26.84) = 2:38.60
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:17.39 = 2:17.39
3x3 Multi: 1/2 8:18.92
OH: 29.30, 29.00, (45.14), (27.20), 33.44 = 30.58
2-4 relay: 1:31.69
2-5 relay: 3:55.27
Magic: (1.39), 1.57, 1.60, (2.95), 1.54 = 1.57
Clock: 19.39, (22.86), 21.64, 20.20, (15.90) = 20.41
Megaminx: 3:25.18, 3:19.48, 3:30.34, (3:42.95), (3:17.78) = 3:25.00
Pyraminx: 9.05, (12.08), 9.76, (7.54), 9.02 = 9.28
Square-1: 41.43, (48.13), 34.34, 45.38, (29.56) = 40.38
Fewest Moves: 45


Spoiler



x y2 L F y F' R' F
y' R U2 R' U L U L'
R U R' U R U R'
y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
y2 U' R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U



Obviously my first fewest moves, lol. Very luckily found an OLL skip, even though the f2l had lots of moves. Also, have never done Multi BLD before. Should've had both, but I completely forgot about parity on the first cube. It was only off by a 3 cycle. Worst 2x2 cases of all time. 3x3 is slacking lately. New clock single PB.


----------



## jave (Oct 16, 2010)

2x2x2: DNF, 11.77+, 9.65, 17.16, 20.96
3x3x3: 28.00, 27.30, 27.77, 34.08, 29.08
4x4x4: 
5x5x5:
3x3x3 OH:
2-3-4 Relay:
2-3-4-5 Relay:
Sq-1:

I dunno what happened with my 2x2 solves. :fp


----------



## boss9482 (Oct 16, 2010)

2x2x2: 6.59,6.50,6.70,(6.75),(6.22) = 6.60
3x3x3: (12.14),15.91,(16.42),14.33,15.91 = 15.38
magic: (0.84),0.86,0.91,(DNF),0.94 = 0.90
mastermagic: 3.81,3.80,4.05,(3.55),(5.17)=3.89


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 16, 2010)

3x3: 13.16, 13.34, 17.18, 15.48, 12.29 = 13.99

OH: 15.83, 19.26, 14.67, 16.18, 17.81 = 16.61

lol somehow I got better at 2h without practicing xD


----------



## hkne95 (Oct 16, 2010)

3x3x3: 25.86, 29.06, 27.49, 30.98, 27.30 = 27.95 Average = EPIC FAIL


----------



## Bomber (Oct 16, 2010)

All over the place today. It felt like I might do okay with relatively good starting time.

3x3: 19.56, 26.80, 19.87, 29.27, 22.72 = 23.13
4x4: 1:45.09. 1:46.65, 2:07.56, 1:58.38, 2:02.44 = 1:56.02
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:55.83


----------



## Neo63 (Oct 16, 2010)

Square-1: 19.13, 14.99, 15.29, 18.26, 12.53 = 16.18
2x2: 4.54, 3.30, 3.01, 4.88, 3.75 = 3.86
First sub-4 in a long time
2x2BLD: DNF[44.02], 28.46, 13.35 = 13.35
Yay
3x3: 20.57, 16.44, 16.16, 16.33, 15.71 = 16.31
retension fail
Pyraminx: 6.78, 5.84, 5.04, 6.16, 6.23 = 6.08
Pretty good
4x4: 1:11.26, 1:04.27[P], 1:05.22[P], 1:06.20, 1:15.67[OP] = 1:07.56
I'm getting better 
OH: 30.97, 28.77, 31.85, 27.11, 27.38 = 29.04
Magic: 1.11, 1.11, 1.14, 1.06, 1.05 = 1.09


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 16, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 10.28 14.36 9.68 9.13 9.68 = *9.88*
*3x3* - 19.96 21.22 19.77 21.61 19.40 = *20.32*
*4x4* - 1.14.31 1.10.25 1.25.06 1.14.50 DNF = *1.17.96* _Comment - missed the parity at UB/UL_
*5x5* - 2.25.83 2.24.43 2.47.25 2.31.83 2.18.41 = *2.27.36*
*6x6* - 4.21.97 4.27.03 4.46.03 4.22.77 4.36.50 = *4.28.76* _Comment - I wanna blame the lockups and misalignments, but must remember, it's mostly the cuber._
*7x7* - 7.10.53 7.20.13 7.18.77 7.53.09 7.51.21 = *7.30.09* _Comment - I really don't know what happened on last two._
*3x3 OH* - 50.78 54.75 48.22 55.15 54.25 = *53.26*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.43.80*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.18.22*
*Magic* - DNF 2.36 1.63 2.16 3.69 = *2.74* _Comment - my 5solves for the week done lol. I think my Master Magic should beat this lol._
*Master Magic* - 2.72 2.65 2.53 2.68 3.11 = *2.68* _Comment - told ypu lol!_
*Clock* - 12.41 17.71 14.90 DNF 14.03 = *15.21*
*Megaminx* - 2.38.50 2.22.72 2.46.81 2.48.47 2.40.22 = *2.41.84*
*Pyraminx* - 13.84 17.33 DNF 16.35 16.47 = *16.72*
*Square1* - 1.13.33 53.66 1.05.22 51.63 38.81 = *56.63* _Comment - I used the M2alg and an OrtegaPBL alg in 2nd. Quite proud, as I only know a handful of algs._
*FMC* - 55 moves


Spoiler



R L' F D' F U2 F' R2 U2 L U L'
U R2 F' U2 F2 R' F'
U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R U R2
U' R U2 R' U R
y R B R F2 R' B R F2 R2
y R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
The closest I have ever come to a full Petrus solve.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> 3x3 BLD isn't in the format of median of 3. It's best of 3.


 
Oh I did not know that. thanks.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 17, 2010)

aronpm said:


> I still don't believe you are that fast at blind. Because, first, I distinctly remember you as a noob (and noobs can't blind), and secondly, any person who is THAT fast at blind would _know_ that it's best of 3.


 
...


----------



## Faz (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol jackdexter. Well, can you upload a video of a BLD solve? Or do you conveniently not have a camera, or webcam of any sort, nor have access to a camera. It's just, this whole competition here is based on trust, and when we see times such as yours, without any real evidence, it is very suspicious. Also, you don't seem to know or understand the format of BLD solving, which is best of 3. I'd say that every bld solver knows this format. 

If you don't have a camera, or any means of filming yourself at all, then can you just give your BLD solution to this scramble:

B D' U' B' D' L2 R B D2 U2 L' U R2 F' B D' L2 D' R2 U2 B' R2 F2 R2 F2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2010)

*2x2:* 14.39	25.65	22.92	21.87	19.91	= *21.57* sigh
*3x3:* 42.79	45.59	63.74	47.12	38.44 = *45.17* sigh
*4x4:* 2:35.62 2:54.39 3:01.34 2:48.69 2:53.32 = *2:52.13* normal
*5x5:* 09:24.64	08:10.99	06:48.01	07:01.19	07:02.15 = *7:24.78*
breaking in a new V-5
*2-4Rel:	3:48.19	OP* PB
*2-5Rel:	11:54.82*

*2x2BLD:* 49.54 31.25 27.16 = *27.16* rather good
*3x3BLD*: 1:33.55 dnf 2:03.96 = *1:33.55* rather good
*4x4BLD:* 8:19.10 dnf 8:44.80 = *8:19.10* 
I've come to consider sup-8 as slow .
*5x5BLD:* dnf 18:10 dnf = *18:10* This is a weeklies PB, so good.
The first was just stupid not to get and the third was close too.
So all in all the bld was good without anything special. A decent day at work.
*Multi: 7/9 = 5* in 55:39 
Lots of twisted corners here, almost all cubes. And lots of parities too, but that
does not bother like it did in the beginning. One cube had two twisted corners,
I analyzed/memoed them in the wrong direction. One cube had 4 corners and 
three edges wrong. Don't know why.

*MTS bld:* dnf, dnf, 3:02.82, dnf, 2:56.77 = *DNF*


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 17, 2010)

FMC : 44 HTM



Spoiler



2x2x2 : R F D' F U2 F' ... (6)
2x2x3 : L U2 L' U' R B2 ... (6, 12)
Next 2x2 : U R2 B' R2 B R' ... (6, 18)
p4 + EO + EP : F' U' F Rw U Rw' U2 R' L F L' R ... (12, 30) ... ouch >.< 4x EO! (2 slice moves)
L4C : F U' B' U F' U' B F' U B U' F U B' ... (14, 44) ... Niklas + Niklas (not optimal)

Ok start but bad last layer cases.

Almost linear, the only thing I changed was the last three moves of "next 2x2" that was R' B R2 at first, but EO was even worse with 3 unoriented up and the corners was a bad case for doing CLL+EO so I tried the other option and then continued.


----------



## okayama (Oct 17, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.93), 9.15, (12.12), 7.57, 8.54 = 8.42

*3x3x3*: 22.95, 24.13, (21.31), (25.12), 23.59 = 23.56

*4x4x4*: (2:10.23), 1:44.66, (1:42.29), 1:56.59, 1:51.35 = 1:50.87

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 58.66, DNS, DNS = 58.66

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 3:05.15,
1st: very good!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 16:16.45, DNF [19:36.35],
1st: New PB!
2nd: Off by 3 corners

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [36:48.55],
1st: Off by 5 corners, 2 edge-centers, and 3 wing edges :confused:

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3 (24:48.74)
1st: Off by 3 corners

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: R' F' R2 U B' R' B U B R D' F U B L2 R U F
Solution: B' R2 F' R B2 R' F R' B R' B' R' B' R' D B' D B' D B D B R2 L2 U2 B2 D' R B2 (29 HTM)

(For inverse scramble)

2x2x2 block: B2 R' D B2 U2 L2
2x2x3 block: R2 B' D' B' D' B D2
Orient edges: D B D'
All but 3 corners: R B R B R B' R2 * B2 R B

Insert at *: R' F' R B2 R' F R B2

[Back-up solution]
Scramble: R' F' R2 U B' R' B U B R D' F U B L2 R U F
Solution: D F2 R B2 L' D' B2 U' L U2 B2 U' B2 L B' L' B R' B L2 B' R B L' F' L B L' B' D' F R2 B2 (33 HTM)

Pre-scramble: F' D' F R2 B2

2x2x2 block: D F2 R
2x2x3 block: B2 L' D'
Orient edges: B2 U' L U2 B2 U'
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 L B' L' B2 *
All but 3 corners: L F' L B L' B' F
Correction: F' D' F R2 B2

Insert at *: B' R' B L2 B' R B L2


*Magic*: (5.51), 3.77, (3.54), 4.32, 3.96 = 4.01

*Master Magic*: 9.08, 8.50, (21.95), (7.80), 11.66 = 9.75


----------



## irontwig (Oct 17, 2010)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
You beat me by one move this week too, we even had the same length skeleton!


----------



## celli (Oct 17, 2010)

*2x2x2* (00:10.26), (00:12.99), 00:12.96, 00:11.53, 00:10.55 = 00:11.65
*3x3x3* (00:33.74), 00:40.05, (00:40.12), 00:38.70, 00:35.82 = 00:38.19
*4x4x4*
*5x5x5*
*2-3-4 relay*
*2-3-4-5 relay*


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 17, 2010)

*2x2:* (5.29), (6.39), 5.62, 6.09, 5.90 => *5.87*

*3x3:* (18.85), 19.61, 20.74, 20.59, (23.24) => *20.31*

*4x4:* 2:15.55, (2:56.38), (2:05.74), 2:44.58, 2:34.10 => *2:31.41*

*FMC:* *DNF *


Spoiler



2x2x2+Pairs: D2 R U' F2 D' R' (6)
2x2x3: U L U L' (4/10)
EO: B' L' B' (3/13)
F2L-1+Pair: U F' L F U2 L' (6/19)
Mediocre start, failed to find good finish in time.


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 18, 2010)

2x2: (3.48), (5.78), 4.93, 3.98, 3.93 = 4.28
3x3: 11.90, (13.75), (11.75), 12.53, 12.88 = 12.44
4x4: 48.63, (45.99), 49.52, (53.23), 50.00 = 49.31
5x5:
OH: 21.32, (25.41), 23.87, (20.35), 23.77 = 22.99
Sq1: 11.16, (10.40), 11.64, 12.69, (14.69) = 11.73


----------



## Elliot (Oct 18, 2010)

2x2: (4.15), (5.86), 5.61, 5.28, 5.35 = 5.41
3x3: 14.68, (13.15), 16.03, 14.33, (16.78)= 15.01
4x4: 1:20.35, 1:21.39, (1:11.70), 1:16.72, (1:25.34) = 1:19.49
2x2 BLD: 1:09.54, 1:19.07, 1:03.67 = 1:03.67
3x3 OH: 23.00, 20.50, 23.71, (23.85), (20.47) = 22.40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay = 1:43.80
Megaminx: (2:06.86), (2:51.05), 2:19.04, 2:49.15, 2:43.12 = 2:37.11
These are my first megaminx solves since US Nats


----------



## (X) (Oct 18, 2010)

2x2 
Average of 5: 5.13
1. (6.56) 
2. 4.81 
3. (4.79) 
4. 5.23 
5. 5.36 

3x3 
Average of 5: 14.06
1. (13.20) 
2. 14.39 
3. (15.06) 
4. 13.65 
5. 14.14 

3x3OH
Average of 5: 24.38
1. (32.93) 
2. 24.49 
3. 23.95 
4. (23.78) 
5. 24.70 

Megaminx
Average of 5: 1:30.16
1. 1:29.61 
2. (1:21.61) 
3. 1:30.26 
4. 1:30.61 
5. (1:38.01) 

Pyraminx
Average of 5: 10.14
1. 11.70 
2. 8.68 
3. (6.50) 
4. (12.57) 
5. 10.04

4x4
Average of 5: 1:27.89
1. 1:30.80 
2. (1:33.17) 
3. 1:22.68 
4. 1:30.20 
5. (1:17.63)


----------



## tkubo (Oct 18, 2010)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:33.89), 1:33.11, 1:12.55 = *1:12.55*
1st 2EO

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(24:22.60), DNF(21:07.89),15:38.88 = *15:38.88*

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *7/7 34:35.00* (memo ~23:xx)


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 19, 2010)

2x2x2:3.65, 5.82, 2.94, 3.51, 2.42 =3.37
3x3x3:9.35, 9.82, 12.91, 10.06, 8.44 =9.74 very good
4x4x4:48.10, 44.10, DNF(40.74), 48.15+, 40.05 =46.78 lol dnf
2x2x2bld: DNF(20.21), 25.33+, 32.54 cool
3x3x3 oh: 20.04, 17.93, 18.07, DNF(29.99), 15.56= 18.68 great time
2x2x2 3x3x3 4x4x4relay: 57.94 veryvery good


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 19, 2010)

Onehanded: (22.47), (16.49), 21.39, 18.78, 20.28 = 20.15


----------



## Krag (Oct 19, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.49, (3.57), 6.47, 6.22, (7.69) *=6.73*

*3x3x3:* 23.79, (29.74), 27.54, 28.27, (23.12) *=26.53*

*Magic:* 1.75, (1.68), 1.68, (2.00), 1.80 *=1.74*

*Pyraminx:* 15.08, 15.43, (17.71), 15.97, (15.00) *=15.49*


----------



## Diniz (Oct 19, 2010)

Diniz

*SQ-1:* 53.38, 52.73, 35.34, 38.44, 30.28 = 42.17
*Pyraminx:* 15.20, 11.53, 7.17, 16.05, 9.67 = 12.13
*3x3:* 17.16, 18.13, 17.38, 14.17, 19.64 = 17.56
*3x3OH:* 43.69, 33.52, 34.47, 37.97, 27.45 = 35.32
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 59.75 = 59.75
*5x5:* 2:22.53, 2:38.05, 2:23.15, 2:38.47, 2:31.77 = 2:30.99 
*Magic:* 1.75, 1.58, 1.66, 1.47, 1.44 = 1.57
*Master Magic:* 4.00, 3.68, 5.93, 4.56, 4.44 = 4.33

Bad idea to use ZZ in OH on the weekly comp (i cant really inspect in 15 sec, so lame results =/)


----------



## jsh33 (Oct 19, 2010)

3x3 
1. (17.63) Yay!
2. 21.69 Ok...
3. (35.84) messed up LL, Had to resolve part of F2l
4. 17.85 Yay!
5. 26.42 Grr..
*= 21.99*


----------



## Kurama (Oct 19, 2010)

2x2: 4.08, 3.93, 3.89, 3.77, 4.49 Average 3.97	
3x3:13.71, 14.79,13.52, 15.19, 13.12 Average 14.01	
4x4:54.89, 1:05.72, 1:00.82, 1:07.69, 1:07.18 Average 1:04.57 
5x5: 2:02.39, 2:08.97, 2:03.49, 1:52.94, 1:51.67 Average 1:59.61 
Clock: 11.35, 9.82, 11.87, 9.38, 11.13 Average 10.77 
Pyraminx:8.84, 6.20, 5.48, 8.12, 7.29 Average 7.20


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 20, 2010)

So little time these days... 

2x2x2: 7.13, (3.98), (8.26), 7.18, 7.70 = *7.34*
3x3x3: (19.34), 22.87, (26.66), 21.05, 23.20 = *22.37*
5x5x5: 2:49.71, 2:51.26, (2:36.30), 2:42.48, (2:59.66) = *2:47.82*
6x6x6: 4:21.65, 4:20.23, (4:46.87), 4:14.64, (4:01.24) = *4:18.84*
was 0.08s from being a PB 
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 55.68, 56.14, 1:07.37 = *55.68*
Consistent :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*4x4x4:* 1:47.96 [OP], 1:34.47 [P], 1:23.94 [O], 1:30.34, 1:17.38 [P] = *1:29.58*
Comment: Quite good considering it's been weeks since I did a 4x4x4 speedsolve. The last solve was especially great - when pairing edges, I saw every single pair while still solving the previous one - no pauses - it's an amazing feeling.

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 31.40, 31.41, 31.78 = *31.40*
Comment: How's that for consistency?  All of them were pretty bad, actually.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:26.56, DNF [2:31.91], DNF [1:24.26] = *2:26.56*
Comment: Just awful. Second one off by 3 edges. Third one was completely scrambled; I solved it a second time (including double-checking the memo, time was 1:01.xx) and got it right. It looks like I picked up the cube wrong when I started.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:47.89 [3:39], 7:54.67 [4:05], 6:28.11 [3:19] = *6:28.11*
Comment: The last one was really nice - I went as fast as I could the whole time.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [18:16.45, 9:40], 13:49.34 [7:11], 15:40.15 [7:16] = *13:49.34*
Comment: It's weird - lately I feel like I'm not any good at 5x5x5 BLD, but every week I seem to still get one good solve. The first one was off by 6 X centers due to misexecution.
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:* *2/3 = 1 point, 10:14.68* [5:10]
Comment: First one off by 7 edges, 2 corners, a U2 and a D2; I have no idea what I did wrong - I thought I had it right. Memo recall was really slow.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 40.83, 27.72, 22.58, 34.47, 50.44 = *34.34*
*3x3x3:* 2:07.68, 2:57.43, 1:34.94, 1:21.31, 1:39.34 = *1:47.32*
Comment: On the second one, I completely forgot one image but eventually worked it out through logic.
*Magic:* 11.27, 11.66, 12.38, 14.43, 12.90 = *12.31*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.66, 3.88, 6.09, 4.15, 4.21 = *4.34*
*Clock:* 2:46.47 [0:38], DNF [2:31.25, 0:30], 2:20.84 [0:28], DNF [3:55.11, 0:27], 1:59.59 [0:28] = *DNF*
Comment: Second one was off by just one turn one notch - I couldn't tell if I had turned it after a lockup. Fourth one was pretty scrambled - I got confused in the middle.
*PyraMinx:* 1:25.97, 1:01.90, 46.84, 1:32.38, 1:11.94 = *1:13.27*
*Square-1:* 7:05.44 [3:06], 5:27.58 [3:01], 4:51.69 [2:58], 5:00.18 [2:54], DNF [4:57.90, 3:13] = *5:51.07*
Comment: Last one was one move from square, off by 3 corners. Cases RT, QV, NR, FA, TT.


----------



## undick (Oct 20, 2010)

2x2 : 9.10, 6.63, 9.54, 7.23, 7.83 = 8,05
3x3 : 18.86, 17.71, 18.78, 18.28, 16.89 = 18,26
3x3 One Handed : 26.22, 29.77, 29.49, 27.39, 27.66 = 28,18
2x2 BLD : 46,70 58,55 1;10,05 = 46,70
3x3 BLD : DNF 4:56,90 4:24,87 = 4:24,87


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Oct 20, 2010)

3x3x3: 53.89, 51.73, 54.61, (51.30), (1:02.36) => *53.41*

Wow, almost all sub-minute! A big deal for me  My best result yet and first sub-minute weekly comp. If nothing else, my consistency is getting a little better (especially since last week was 1:20 ). My F2L is still disturbingly slow, but I know I don't practice enough.

-Joe


----------



## @uguste (Oct 20, 2010)

I did everything I could this week, except feet.

2x2x2 : 5.53, 5.35, (7.34), 4.37, (4.36) = *5.08*
3x3x3 : (13.49), 14.81, 15.95, 15.23, (16.81) = *15.33*
4x4x4 : 1:10.15, (1:21.79), 1:16.13, (1:07.72), 1:17.09 = *1:14.46*
5x5x5 : (3:07.10), 3:04.63, 2:43.73, (2:34.19), 2:38.76 = *2:49.04*
234 : *1:35.30* Could have been sub-1:30 but I had a big pop on the 4x4x4
2345 : *4:14.08*
3x3x3 MTS : 1:16.60, 1:18.82, 1:17.66, (1:11.00), (1:45.80) = *1:17.69*
3x3x3 OH : (26.45), 30.77, 28.89, (33.51), 31.16 = *30.27*
2x2x2 BLD : 40.79+, DNF, DNF = *40.79*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, 3:52.72, DNF = *3:52.72*
multi : *2/2* in 11:18.07 first 2/2 
pyraminx : 13.22, (13.73), (8.32), 9.88, 10.43 = *11.18*
square-1 : (34.92), 32.39, 25.49, 29.29, (24.67) = *29.06*
megaminx : 2:57.34, 2:58.41, 2:56.06, (2:45.66), (DNF) = *2:57.27*
master magic : (3.37), (5.58), 3.63, 5.50, 3.39 = *4.17*
clock : (33.38), 41.31, (DNF), 51.51, 51.43 = *48.08* my chinese clock is soooo bad...

FMC : *45 HTM*
U' L2 B L2 D' U B2 D U' B' L2 B D B2 D' R D' R' D2 B2 D' L' B2 L U B2 U' B' L B' L' B L' B2 D' L' D R' B R' U' B L2 U' R (found on inverse scramble)


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 20, 2010)

megaminx:5:01.52,6:52.43,7:25.79,7:56.92,7:15.23
3x3:41.23,33.01,26.96,37.03,39.26=35.50
: ) new personal best!!!!!!!!!!
2x2:20.93,16.59,16.50,19.28,17.45=18.15


----------



## BC1997 (Oct 20, 2010)

3x3 OH:2:18.81,3:18.04,2:14.48,1:52.95,(DNF)


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Oct 20, 2010)

2x2x2: (7.22) , 9.04 , 9.10 , (10.29) , 8.99 = 9.04
3x3x3: 15.62 , (14.30) , 14.68 , (23.77) , 17.88 = 16.06
4x4x4: 57.41 , 1:02.93 , (55.21) , 1:01.16 , (1:14.51) =
5x5x5:	2:04.26 , 2:14.62 , (2:20.59) , (1:53.69) , 2:08.09 =
6x6x6: (5:29.28) , 4:59.65 , 4:10.76 , 4:40.26 , (4:09.88) =
7x7x7: 8:14.78 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = 
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 3:58.19 , 3:24.94 , 3:15.78 = 3:15.78
3x3x3 One Handed: 52.36 , 1:10.48 , 44.16 , (39.89) , (1:25.08) =
3x3x3 With Feet : 
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:21.52 , 1:40.56 , 2:12.59 , 1:21.64 , 1:32.45 =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves :
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:25.10
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:44.34 
Magic: 1.75 , (6.59) , (1.64) , 2.53 , 3.52 =
Clock : 
MegaMinx : 
PyraMinx: (48.50) , 20.08 , 17.92 , 28.21 , (16.98) =


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 20, 2010)

Chris Hardwick

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 17:25.85 17:33.01
comment: For the first solve I did a post mortem, and I had only made one mistake. For one of the commutators I did BAB'A'B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> 
> *5x5x5BLD:* DNF 17:25.85 17:33.01
> comment: For the first solve I did a post mortem, and I had only made one mistake. For one of the commutators I did BAB'A'B


 
I almost never make that mistake. I think it's because I got in the habit for so long of counting the moves when I perform a commutator. Since most of them are 8 moves, they have a rhythm to them. Now, even though I usually don't actually count the moves, I still hear the rhythm as I carry out the moves; it would be unnatural to do more than 8 moves - it would feel wrong. (I still do setup moves, though, which is different - and not as efficient. Since I don't count the setup moves, they are separate for me from the 8 count on the commutator itself.) Perhaps you should try counting?


----------



## Lumej (Oct 20, 2010)

3x3wf: (6:19.92), 3:20.37, 4:15.47, (2:58.74), 4:07.38 = 3:54.41
3x3: (25.70), (21.16), 24.44, 21.27, 22.13 = 22.61
magic: DNF, (1.86), 2.75, (DNF), 1.94 = DNF
2x2: (7.47), 12.86, (26.80), 11.76, 10.32 = 11.65
234: DNF
3x3oh: 1:07.21, (1:45.49), (1:02.21), 1:32.80, 1:31.09 = 1:23.70


----------



## guusrs (Oct 20, 2010)

fmc: U' R2 U' L D R' D R D2 L' F L' F2 L F2 U' F U L' F' L' B L' U' F B R2 B' R' (*29*)

solve on inverse scramble with pre-moves [F2 U R2 U] (only first move nissy!)
2x2x3: R B R2 B' F' U L B' (8+4)
F2L-1: L F L U' F' U' (14+4)
F2L: F2 L F2 L (18+4)
LL: F' L D2 R' D' R D' L' F2 (27+4)
pre-move correction: F2 U R2 U (29)
Gus


----------



## Micael (Oct 21, 2010)

3x3x3: 27.26 36.01 31.64 24.53 28.56

3x3x3BLD: 2:16.88 2:35.78 DNF
3x3x3multiBLD: 8/10 in 41:57 (29:07)


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (4.13), 5.11, (5.85), 4.51, 5.09 = *4.90*
*3x3x3:* 14.66, 14.15, (16.65), 14.63, 13.71 = *14.48*
*4x4x4:* 1:04.28, 1:05.22, (1:09.55), 1:05.28, (1:01.70) = *1:04.93*
*5x5x5:* (2:15.49), 2:15.47, 2:05.93, (1:56.40), 2:03.94 = *2:08.45*
*6x6x6:* 5:52.07, (6:01.33), 5:32.36, (4:31.69), 5:46.97 = *5:43.80*
Lubed after 3 solves. 4th solve PB . 5th solve popped
*7x7x7:* (8:17.89), 7:15.21, 7:18.34, 7:42.52, (6:53.08) = *7:25.36*
Lubed after 4 solves. 5th solve PB 
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 25.93, 41.91 = *25.93*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:19.40, DNF (1:29.63), 1:41.65 = *1:19.40* 
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:02.19 [2:09], DNF, DNF = *6:02.19*
Meh. A bit average
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:03.20, DNF [12:57.49], DNF = *13:03.20*
Last solve I gave up after memo.
*MultiBLD: 10/12 56:25*
2 flipped edges (no idea why), and 2 twisted corners (memo mistake on a misoriented corner)
*OH:* (22.72), (29.97), 26.91, 28.97, 26.21 = *27.36*
Interesting. Used my F-II this week. Might not need that mini cube back after all!
*Feet:* 1:16.95, 1:26.41, (1:38.55), (1:09.09), 1:18.59 = *1:20.65*
*MTS:* (57.03), 48.35, 48.73, 44.38, (41.03+) = *47.15*
I think this is a PB avg5. Shame about the +2 - would have been a PB single
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:31.66*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:31.44*
*Magic* (1.78), 1.71, (1.68), 1.73, 1.69 = *1.71*
Broke a 2nd string with last solve. Now I have to get some strings and learn how to restring. Damn
*Clock:* [(5.99), 7.23, (7.76), 6.39, 6.85 = *6.82*] On page 2 http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2010-42&p=469719&viewfull=1#post469719 
*Megaminx:* (2:30.32), 2:53.50, 2:38.05, 2:31.66, (3:01.59) = *2:41.07*
*Pyraminx:* 7.01, 7.32, 7.33, (6.68), (7.55) = *7.22*
Consistent
*Square-1:* 36.00, 36.07, (36.76), 36.30, (29.63) = *36.12*
Crazy crazy consistency! Sq-1 is normally my most inconsistent puzzle. Just 1 parity in there somewhere.
*FMC:* 30 moves U2 L' D' R' F L U F' R F' U' F R F' R2 U2 R U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R U' R' U2


Spoiler



Normal scramble with premove U2
2x2x2: U2 L' D' R' F L (6)
2x2x3: U F' R F' (10)
EO: U' F R F' (14)
Blocks: R2 U2 R2 (17)
Forced LL skip: R' U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R U' R (29)
Undo premove: U2 (30)
Couldn't find a way to leave 3 corners with the blocks I had, and I wasn't in the mood for putting in effort with NISS, so I got lucky by trying out a few silly insertions of the last pair (if you look at yellow F2L)


Happy generally. OH and MTS especially


----------



## x-colo-x (Oct 21, 2010)

2x2: 6.84, 8.30, 11.75, 7.92, 15.14 = 9.32

3x3: 16.72, 20.27, 17.45, 25.94, 18.50 = 18.50

4x4: 1:12.09, 1:23.00, 1:13.48, 1:04.48, 1:18.22= 1:14.60

2BLD: 41.07, DNF, 25.76 = 25.76

3BLD: 1:00.41, 1:18.39, 1:19.05= 1:00.41
some errors on the 3rd solve

4BLD: 6:47.92, DNS, DNS= 6:47.92

234: 1:58.67 
 pb , easy centres

3OH: 47.78, DNF, 50.66, 50.69, 43.75= 49.71

pyraminx: 15.58, 14.94, 11.12, 22.12, 15.89= 15.47

magic: 2.17, 2.98, 3.81, 4.08, 1.72= 2.99


----------



## Shortey (Oct 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> *Magic* (1.78), 1.71, (1.68), 1.73, 1.69 = *1.71*
> Broke a 2nd string with last solve. Now I have to get some strings and learn how to restring. Damn


 
Or just buy a new magic.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2010)

Very hard contest between Simon and Daniel, way ahead of all others.
With that Clock result Daniel this time is on top!

*2x2x2*(43)

 2.81 fazrulz
 2.85 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.26 SimonWestlund
 3.37 asiahyoo1997
 3.41 Yes, We Can!
 3.86 Neo63
 3.97 Kurama
 4.28 MTGjumper
 4.63 rickcube
 4.90 kinch2002
 4.90 That70sShowDude
 5.08 @uguste
 5.13 (X) 
 5.31 cincyaviation
 5.32 Evan Liu
 5.41 Elliot
 5.44 Wasil
 5.59 ArcticxWolf
 5.59 ZB_FTW!!!
 5.74 cuber952
 5.87 Cride5
 5.89 Edmund
 6.26 Zane_C
 6.38 JunwenYao
 6.56 Inf3rn0
 6.60 boss9482
 6.73 tres.60
 7.34 Keroma12
 7.67 xXzaKerXx
 7.78 fatboyxpc
 8.05 undick
 8.42 okayama
 9.04 pierrotlenageur
 9.32 x-colo-x
 9.88 jamesdeanludlow
 10.02 Alcuber
 11.65 Lumej
 11.68 celli
 12.84 MichaelErskine
 16.63 jave
 17.77 BC1997
 21.57 MatsBergsten
 34.34 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(52)

 8.54 fazrulz
 9.74 asiahyoo1997
 10.26 Pusha
 10.26 SimonWestlund
 11.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.44 MTGjumper
 13.99 a small kitten
 14.06 (X) 
 14.17 Kurama
 14.48 kinch2002
 14.73 jackdexter75
 14.91 That70sShowDude
 15.01 Elliot
 15.33 rickcube
 15.33 @uguste
 15.38 boss9482
 15.38 ArcticxWolf
 15.88 Evan Liu
  16.06 pierrotlenageur
 16.27 Zane_C
 16.31 Neo63
 17.29 Wasil
 17.56 Diniz
 17.62 JunwenYao
 18.26 undick
 18.65 ZB_FTW!!!
 18.74 x-colo-x
 18.79 xXzaKerXx
 19.07 fatboyxpc
 20.05 cincyaviation
 20.16 bluedasher
 20.31 Cride5
 20.32 jamesdeanludlow
 21.99 jsh33
 22.37 Keroma12
 22.61 Lumej
 23.13 Bomber
 23.56 okayama
 24.33 larf
 26.53 tres.60
 27.04 PeterV
 27.95 hkne95
 28.28 jave
 29.15 Micael
 31.05 cubefan4848
 36.43 BC1997
 37.55 MichaelErskine
 38.19 celli
 44.17 Alcuber
 45.17 MatsBergsten
 53.41 ManSkirtBrew
 1:47.32 Mike Hughey
*4x4x4*(27)

 46.78 asiahyoo1997
 48.55 SimonWestlund
 49.38 MTGjumper
 1:00.50 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.57 Kurama
 1:04.93 kinch2002
 1:07.56 Neo63
 1:11.02 Wasil
 1:13.62 That70sShowDude
 1:14.46 @uguste
 1:14.60 x-colo-x
 1:17.96 jamesdeanludlow
 1:18.77 Evan Liu
 1:19.49 Elliot
 1:19.87 rickcube
 1:24.88 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:27.89 (X) 
 1:29.58 Mike Hughey
 1:39.23 Zane_C
 1:40.46 larf
 1:47.85 cincyaviation
 1:50.87 okayama
 1:55.82 Bomber
 2:22.40 MichaelErskine
 2:31.41 Cride5
 2:52.13 MatsBergsten
 7:14.24 Alcuber
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:34.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:36.58 SimonWestlund
 1:59.61 Kurama
 2:08.45 kinch2002
 2:08.99 pierrotlenageur
 2:27.36 jamesdeanludlow
 2:30.99 Diniz
 2:38.60 That70sShowDude
 2:47.82 Keroma12
 2:49.04 @uguste
 2:51.77 larf
 2:54.68 Evan Liu
 3:00.12 ZB_FTW!!!
 3:28.46 cincyaviation
 4:03.81 MichaelErskine
 7:24.78 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:53.78 SimonWestlund
 4:18.84 Keroma12
 4:28.77 jamesdeanludlow
 4:36.89 pierrotlenageur
 5:43.80 kinch2002
 7:52.18 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:02.87 SimonWestlund
 7:25.36 kinch2002
 7:30.04 jamesdeanludlow
 7:47.96 Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*3x3 one handed*(30)

 15.72 fazrulz
 16.40 Shortey
 16.61 a small kitten
 18.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.68 asiahyoo1997
 20.15 Yes, We Can!
 21.32 SimonWestlund
 22.40 Elliot
 22.99 MTGjumper
 24.38 (X) 
 27.36 kinch2002
 27.67 Zane_C
 28.18 undick
 29.04 Neo63
 30.27 @uguste
 30.58 That70sShowDude
 32.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 33.44 CharlesOBlack
 35.32 Diniz
 36.91 Evan Liu
 36.93 xXzaKerXx
 39.71 Wasil
 49.71 x-colo-x
 53.26 jamesdeanludlow
 54.62 cincyaviation
 55.67 pierrotlenageur
 1:05.04 bluedasher
 1:13.99 cubefan4848
 1:23.70 Lumej
 1:59.57 Alcuber
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:20.65 kinch2002
 1:43.18 SimonWestlund
 3:54.41 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(21)

 7.15 fazrulz
 13.35 Neo63
 15.75 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.67 Evan Liu
 25.33 asiahyoo1997
 25.76 x-colo-x
 25.93 kinch2002
 27.16 MatsBergsten
 29.19 ZB_FTW!!!
 31.40 Mike Hughey
 31.69 SimonWestlund
 37.14 Zane_C
 40.79 @uguste
 54.33 cincyaviation
 55.68 Keroma12
 58.66 okayama
 59.75 Diniz
 1:03.67 Elliot
 1:20.68 bluedasher
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 41.48 bint2d
 50.56 jackdexter75
 1:00.41 x-colo-x
 1:12.55 tkubo
 1:15.43 fazrulz
 1:19.40 kinch2002
 1:30.41 SimonWestlund
 1:33.55 MatsBergsten
 1:36.78 aronpm
 1:51.28 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:55.24 Zane_C
 2:16.88 Micael
 2:17.39 That70sShowDude
 2:26.56 Mike Hughey
 2:52.04 CharlesOBlack
 3:05.15 okayama
 3:15.78 pierrotlenageur
 3:52.72 @uguste
 4:14.52 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:24.00 undick
 DNF cincyaviation
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 6:02.19 kinch2002
 6:28.11 Mike Hughey
 6:47.92 x-colo-x
 8:19.10 MatsBergsten
10:28.00 SimonWestlund
15:38.88 tkubo
16:16.45 okayama
 DNF ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF CharlesOBlack
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:03.20 kinch2002
13:49.34 Mike Hughey
17:25.85 cmhardw
18:10.00 MatsBergsten
26:17.00 Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

10/12 (56:25)  kinch2002
7/7 (34:35)  tkubo
8/10 (41:57)  Micael
7/9 (55:39)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (34:43)  Zane_C
2/2 (11:18)  @uguste
2/3 (10:14)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (14:15)  SimonWestlund
2/3 (24:48)  okayama
1/2 ( 8:18)  That70sShowDude
3/6 (31:27)  fazrulz
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 47.15 kinch2002
 1:09.90 SimonWestlund
 1:17.69 @uguste
 1:31.55 pierrotlenageur
 2:06.56 ZB_FTW!!!
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 57.94 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.00 SimonWestlund
 1:17.57 Evan Liu
 1:25.10 pierrotlenageur
 1:27.05 Wasil
 1:31.66 kinch2002
 1:31.69 That70sShowDude
 1:35.00 ZB_FTW!!!
 1:35.30 @uguste
 1:43.80 Elliot
 1:43.80 jamesdeanludlow
 1:48.43 Zane_C
 1:58.67 x-colo-x
 2:17.89 cincyaviation
 2:55.83 Bomber
 3:48.19 MatsBergsten
 5:05.25 MichaelErskine
 6:57.18 Alcuber
 DNF Lumej
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:49.47 SimonWestlund
 3:31.44 kinch2002
 3:44.34 pierrotlenageur
 3:55.27 That70sShowDude
 4:14.08 @uguste
 4:18.22 jamesdeanludlow
 4:40.63 Evan Liu
 4:48.59 Wasil
 5:15.43 ZB_FTW!!!
 7:35.97 MichaelErskine
11:54.82 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(15)

 0.90 boss9482
 1.09 Neo63
 1.52 SimonWestlund
 1.54 Evan Liu
 1.57 That70sShowDude
 1.57 Diniz
 1.71 kinch2002
 1.74 tres.60
 1.96 Alcuber
 2.60 pierrotlenageur
 2.74 jamesdeanludlow
 2.99 x-colo-x
 4.02 okayama
 12.31 Mike Hughey
 DNF Lumej
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.68 jamesdeanludlow
 2.83 Evan Liu
 3.83 SimonWestlund
 3.89 boss9482
 4.17 @uguste
 4.33 Diniz
 4.34 Mike Hughey
 5.31 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.75 okayama
*Clock*(15)

 6.82 kinch2002
 7.36 larf
 10.77 Kurama
 11.09 SimonWestlund
 13.94 ZB_FTW!!!
 15.55 jamesdeanludlow
 15.67 Evan Liu
 16.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 20.41 That70sShowDude
 20.68 Zane_C
 23.36 MichaelErskine
 23.59 xXzaKerXx
 48.08 @uguste
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF r_517
*Pyraminx*(22)

 5.07 cubefan4848
 5.10 fazrulz
 5.53 rickcube
 6.08 Neo63
 6.49 SimonWestlund
 7.20 Kurama
 7.22 kinch2002
 7.75 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.28 That70sShowDude
 9.88 Alcuber
 10.14 (X) 
 11.18 @uguste
 12.13 Diniz
 12.63 Evan Liu
 15.01 Zane_C
 15.47 x-colo-x
 15.49 tres.60
 16.72 jamesdeanludlow
 18.04 MichaelErskine
 20.16 fatboyxpc
 22.07 pierrotlenageur
 1:13.27 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(11)

 57.41 SimonWestlund
 1:30.16 (X) 
 2:37.10 Elliot
 2:41.07 kinch2002
 2:41.84 jamesdeanludlow
 2:57.27 @uguste
 3:25.00 That70sShowDude
 3:50.98 ZB_FTW!!!
 4:39.78 MichaelErskine
 5:33.28 Alcuber
 7:11.15 BC1997
*Square-1*(16)

 11.83 MTGjumper
 16.18 Neo63
 18.76 ArcticxWolf
 20.49 SimonWestlund
 29.06 @uguste
 36.12 kinch2002
 37.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 38.05 rickcube
 40.38 That70sShowDude
 42.17 Diniz
 54.24 ZB_FTW!!!
 56.44 PeterV
 56.84 jamesdeanludlow
 2:04.84 Evan Liu
 2:25.31 MichaelErskine
 5:51.07 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

29 guusrs
29 okayama
30 kinch2002
30 irontwig
33 fazrulz
38 ZB_FTW!!!
42 SimonWestlund
44 Kenneth
45 @uguste
45 That70sShowDude
55 jamesdeanludlow
DNF  Cride5

*Contest results*

418 kinch2002
411 SimonWestlund
259 @uguste
253 That70sShowDude
225 fazrulz
219 Hyprul 9-ty2
219 ZB_FTW!!!
212 Evan Liu
199 Neo63
198 asiahyoo1997
196 Zane_C
188 jamesdeanludlow
183 pierrotlenageur
166 Kurama
163 MTGjumper
156 x-colo-x
150 Elliot
149  (X) 
131 rickcube
130 MatsBergsten
124 Wasil
124 okayama
113 Mike Hughey
112 cincyaviation
112 Diniz
85 ArcticxWolf
83 boss9482
81 a small kitten
75 undick
74 MichaelErskine
73 Keroma12
70 Yes, We Can!
70 jackdexter75
67 Cride5
65 xXzaKerXx
64 Alcuber
63 tkubo
59 Micael
56 larf
54 JunwenYao
53 Pusha
52 tres.60
48 fatboyxpc
45 Lumej
42 cubefan4848
39 bluedasher
37 CharlesOBlack
35 Bomber
33 Shortey
27 aronpm
26 cuber952
26 bint2d
24 PeterV
24 Edmund
22 jsh33
22 guusrs
21 Inf3rn0
20 irontwig
20 BC1997
19 jave
16 celli
15 Kenneth
14 hkne95
14 cmhardw
5 ManSkirtBrew
3 r_517


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ooooh so close again! I have one card to play though - my clock results aren't in there. I posted them ages ago on page 3 (because I was quite excited by them), and then put them in square brackets in my main post so that they wouldn't go in twice. Here they are again:
Clock: (5.99), 7.23, (7.76), 6.39, 6.85 = 6.82


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 22, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> [*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)
> 
> 50.56 jackdexter75


 
Seriously?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, I missed this result (when posting). I thought it was your program, but then I checked my post and it wasn't there 
Square-1: 1:02.81 27.53 42.80 59.25 1:00.68
27 had 1-look PBL


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 22, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 2x2: 11.94, 12.47 (5.16), 5.66, (16.94) = 10.02 Not bad
> 2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF The third one was so close!
> 3x3: 44.00, 45.86, (50.03), 42.66, (32.52) = 44.17 *My Guhong made me worse!*
> 3x3 OH: 2:00.45, 2:00.34, (1:48.19), 1:57.91, (2:04.40) = 1:59.56 Good
> ...


 
because you're still getting used to it


----------



## okayama (Oct 22, 2010)

My 4x4x4 BLD result seems to be missing.

16:16.45, DNF [19:36.35], DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 22, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Seriously?


 
No, nobody really thinks so, but as we say we trust people to post
correct results we do that in this case too. There's really no point in
cheating, sooner or later he will understand that and quit entering
phony results. Or prove us wrong in a real comp or otherwise.

@kinch, ZB, okayama: your resuts are now added.


----------



## @uguste (Oct 22, 2010)

Third place


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh darn! Now that Daniel's clock results are in he beat me! 

Good job Daniel!!


----------



## bint2d (Oct 22, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, nobody really thinks so, but as we say we trust people to post
> correct results we do that in this case too. There's really no point in
> cheating, sooner or later he will understand that and quit entering
> phony results. Or prove us wrong in a real comp or otherwise.
> ...


 
In my comp at this forum and at the Asian Championship 2010.
If you think I cheated, you can quit entering of my result and my official record.
In my opinion, I think it's not rightness because I did all WCA regulation, the mistake occurred by the judge. In my record solve, I didn't know that was no paper.
Finally, you can test me at any time if you think I cheated(I want to be like that).
I never think about cheating and hope you will understand me.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 22, 2010)

Preeda I don't think they're talking about you


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes Preeda, you have officially proved yourself to be legit. All the comments in regards to BLD cheating are directed at _Jackdexter_.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 22, 2010)

Preeda you rock no one is saying that you cheated


----------



## bint2d (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood. :fp
I was shocked when I saw the clip and afraid that there will be problems. 
I want everyone to understood me, I'm sincere.


----------

